# Favorite/rare fish



## AfricanMike (Dec 15, 2006)

What are your guys favorite fish....for all 3 Malawi peacock,mbuna and haps....just trying to get some ideas without having to search through every profile.....add pictures if you so choose. :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Mbuna: Demasoni
Peacock: Maleri
Hap: Tramitichromis sp intermedius

But I wouldn't put them together.


----------



## AfricanMike (Dec 15, 2006)

No of course not, i just got inspiration for this thread from Goofboy, when he responded to a post and showed a picture of his Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania" (Liuli).....absolutely gorgeous fish that i never even knew about. I usually research fish and ask about them before i attempt it.


----------



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm pretty new to the hobby, but my favorites so far are:

Mbuna: Demasoni

Peacock: I had an amazing Eureka Red, but he was a terror. My Ngara is starting to really color up though, and he might replace him.

Hap: The only hap I've ever really kept was an Ahli (fryeri). I would really like a Lithobates or a Taiwan Reef Hap, but I'm waiting til I get my 125 set up.


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

Mbuna: Metriaclima Estherae OB
Peacock: Stuartgranti undu
Hap: Otopharynx Lithobates


----------



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

I love the idea of this thread by the way, and I really hope it continues on. I'd help that by adding pictures, but all of mine are too young to have worthwhile pictures.


----------



## AfricanMike (Dec 15, 2006)

If you feel like snatching pictures from the profiles section, thats just fine.....if you have pictures of your own fish, even better.



> Mbuna: Metriaclima Estherae OB
> Peacock: Stuartgranti undu
> Hap: Otopharynx Lithobates


The Undu really is a beautiful fish as well


----------



## Maranatha! (May 29, 2009)

My favorite right now is the Pseudotropheus "Blue Dolphin" aka Giant Demasoni (though the picture on the profile page for that species is REALLY bad. :lol: They're GORGEOUS, though... 2 inches longer than Demasoni, but not as aggressive. We plan on having 12 or so of those in our 125. 

In His love,


----------



## MbunasandMapleleafs (Mar 23, 2004)

mbuna : zebra chilumba
peacock : rubescens
hap : fryeri


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

*** forgotten how to post pics here can anyone help?[/url]


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

use photobucket easiest way i think


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

mbuna: cyaneorhabdos and yellow labs
peacock: dragonsblood
hap: freyeri


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

mbuna= p. saulosi (great personality, females and males look different, work well in a 46g bowfront if you keep the numbers low)

Peacock= Aulonocara sp. "Lwanda" (Red Top Lwanda) (like the way it looks)

Hap= Sciaenochromis Fryeri (its the only hap i have ever had)


----------



## jefferyo (Jan 13, 2009)

I've gotta say my favorite are the Pseudotropheus Crabro or Bumblebee Cichild. They are beautifu, they morph very fast, they breed very easily, and the fry are just cute.


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

> No of course not, i just got inspiration for this thread from Goofboy, when he responded to a post and showed a picture of his Protomelas sp. "Spilonotus Tanzania" (Liuli).....absolutely gorgeous fish that i never even knew about. I usually research fish and ask about them before i attempt it.


 

Mbuna: IMHO, a High quality Yellow lab just can't be beat, the single male in my mixed tank.









Peacock: I need to research - just picked up a 40g breeder and plan on planting it with a group of peacocks.

Hap: That is obvious...anyone in AZ need babies :lol:?









Edit: to add some pictures.


----------



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

This post seriously needs some photos.

Here are some photos of my favorites, with the disclaimer that none of these are actually my fish, just some I found with Google Image searches

Demasoni









Ruby Red Peacock









Ngara Peacock









Fryeri (Hap Ahli)


----------



## AfricanMike (Dec 15, 2006)

> Mbuna: IMHO, a High quality Yellow lab just can't be beat
> Peacock: I need to research - just picked up a 40g breeder and plan on planting it with a group of peacocks.
> Hap: That is obvious...anyone in AZ need babies ?


If only i lived in the AZ....lol

That Ngara peacock is a good looking fish as well


----------



## Chestermere (Mar 24, 2007)

Here are my current favorite peacock and hap
Ruby Red








Malawi trout









I'm not keeping any mbuna right now


----------



## ABangtson (Apr 25, 2006)

Mbuna - Tropheops sp. "Mauve Yellow"

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=970

Peacock - Aulonocara sp. "Lwanda"










Hap - Copadichromis trewavasae "Likoma"


----------



## malawi_luver (May 5, 2004)

Since you said rare I'm going to put this into my post instead of more common fish.

Gephyrochromis Moorii










Aulonocara sp Chitande Type North Nkhata










Lethrinops sp. "Nyassae" (Undu Reef)


----------



## cgronko (Jun 25, 2009)

Favorites of what i have:

Mbuna: red top gallireya









Hap: Ahli.. you all know what they look like

Peacock: eureka red


----------

